# gnu autoconf, automake, libtool, and m4



## kr651129 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know if I need to use GNU's make I use gmake but what about autoconf, automake, libtool, and m4?  Do I need to install them on my system if I need them and if so what's the best way to do this without screwing up my system?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2012)

Use ports and dependencies are handled automatically.


----------



## kr651129 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe you can help me...I'm building a cross compiler and porting newlib.  Everything seems to be going fine expect for two things.  And I'm not sure they are related.

First, I have to run autoreconf in a directory, and when I do I get the following message, which doesn't seem to be an error so I'll call it a warning


```
$ autoreconf
Use of "do" to call subroutines is deprecated at /usr/local/bin/automake-1.4 line 986.
Use of "do" to call subroutines is deprecated at /usr/local/bin/automake-1.4 line 1147.
```

Moving forward after I configure newlib I need to make it so I use gmake since I'm compiling gcc from the GNU ftp and I'm getting the following error


```
../../../../../../newlib-1.15.0/newlib/libc/sys/myos/configure: 2323: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
configure: error: ../../../../../../newlib-1.15.0/newlib/libc/sys/myos/configure failed for myos
configure: error: /bin/sh '../../../../../newlib-1.15.0/newlib/libc/sys/configure' failed for sys
configure: error: /bin/sh '../../../../newlib-1.15.0/newlib/libc/configure' failed for libc
gmake[1]: *** [configure-target-newlib] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/kclark/build-cross/build-newlib'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
```

I already checked line 2323 of the configure file and it seems to be fine, but here it is just in case you want to look at it.


```
_AM_DEPENDENCIES(CC)
if test -z "$CC"; then
  # Extract the first word of "cc", so it can be a program name with args.
set dummy cc; ac_word=$2
{ $as_echo "$as_me:${as_lineno-$LINENO}: checking for $ac_word" >&5
$as_echo_n "checking for $ac_word... " >&6; }
if ${ac_cv_prog_CC+:} false; then :
  $as_echo_n "(cached) " >&6
else
  if test -n "$CC"; then
  ac_cv_prog_CC="$CC" # Let the user override the test.
else
  ac_prog_rejected=no
as_save_IFS=$IFS; IFS=$PATH_SEPARATOR
for as_dir in $PATH
do
  IFS=$as_save_IFS
  test -z "$as_dir" && as_dir=.
    for ac_exec_ext in '' $ac_executable_extensions; do
  if { test -f "$as_dir/$ac_word$ac_exec_ext" && $as_test_x "$as_dir/$ac_word$ac_exec_ext"; }; then
    if test "$as_dir/$ac_word$ac_exec_ext" = "/usr/ucb/cc"; then
       ac_prog_rejected=yes
       continue
     fi
    ac_cv_prog_CC="cc"
    $as_echo "$as_me:${as_lineno-$LINENO}: found $as_dir/$ac_word$ac_exec_ext" >&5
    break 2
  fi
done
  done
IFS=$as_save_IFS
```

thoughts?


----------

